# Pictures of WM Moab resort



## CO skier (Oct 10, 2020)

The WM Moab resort looks a lot different than it did last year at this time.  The darker building in the southeast corner is a new hotel under construction and not part of the WM property.

Traffic in Moab is crazy busy.  It was a 30-minute traffic jam driving the last few miles southbound on US-191 past Arches NP and into Moab at 5 p.m. on a Friday.  The jam lasted until 9:30 p.m.  How can Moab accommodate that many people?  The southbound traffic jam had begun again by 10 a.m.  I was able to make a left turn onto northbound US-191 only due to the kindness of a tractor trailer driver who stopped to allow me out.

The pictures are:

NW view
SW view
Resort entrance
Northbound traffic
Southbound traffic (jam) at 10 a.m.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 10, 2020)

Are they planning a stoplight in front of the WM location?  Seems like it's so close to the interchange on the highway, that a light will be needed there.

Dave


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 10, 2020)

Just a little trivia. When I started driving a semi in 2002, US-191 had another name: US-666. The name was allegedly due it being the 6th spur off US-66. But, Christians waged a petition for years to change it (before Facebook was even a thought), so in the early 2000s, it was renamed US-161.

TS


----------



## easyrider (Oct 11, 2020)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Just a little trivia. When I started driving a semi in 2002, US-191 had another name: US-666. The name was allegedly due it being the 6th spur off US-66. But, Christians waged a petition for years to change it (before Facebook was even a thought), so in the early 2000s, it was renamed US-161.
> 
> TS



In times past, our cabin was on Devil Creek Road off the 666 spur. This was changed years ago after my father in law built William O Douglas his place in Goose Prairie. Now the spur is an unpaved culdesac address on Old River Road and thanks to another Federal Judge who had the cabin next to ours we have a well and drain field within 100 ft of the river.

Did WM announce an opening date ? 

Bill


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 11, 2020)

CO skier said:


> The WM Moab resort looks a lot different than it did last year at this time.  The darker building in the southeast corner is a new hotel under construction and not part of the WM property.
> 
> Traffic in Moab is crazy busy.  It was a 30-minute traffic jam driving the last few miles southbound on US-191 past Arches NP and into Moab at 5 p.m. on a Friday.  The jam lasted until 9:30 p.m.  How can Moab accommodate that many people?  The southbound traffic jam had begun again by 10 a.m.  I was able to make a left turn onto northbound US-191 only due to the kindness of a tractor trailer driver who stopped to allow me out.
> 
> ...


I drove right past that today and didn't know what it was.  No "coming soon" signs?.  Thanks.  And yes, traffic was nuts.  We made it in Arches National Park early and when we left about 10:40, that had already closed it.  I hope the expanding 191 will alleviate that.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 17, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> I hope the expanding 191 will alleviate that.


It looks like it will make left turns even more difficult with having to cross two lanes of southbound traffic instead of one, plus possibly having to cross a left turn lane to reach the first northbound lane.

For weekends, the community note should read, "Avoid travel southbound into Moab between 8 a.m. and 10 p.m."





"*Route*

US-191 / Start Milepost: 126.11 - End Milepost: 128.203

*Description*

This U.S. 191 road widening and Storm Drain project extends from 400 North to the Colorado River Bridge. It will reconstruct the existing roadway to accommodate five lanes of traffic, two thru lanes in each direction with a two way left turn lane and 6-foot shoulders. For most of the project there will be a center turn lane. Where we cannot provide a center turn lane, there will be two lanes in each direction with a painted double yellow line separating traffic.


*Community Notices*

Traffic volumes are above normal and congestion is anticipated particularly in the southbound lanes North of the Colorado River Bridge this week with an influx of tourists. Traffic models shows congestion typically picks up around meal times, and hotel check-in check-out times. It is particularly heavy at dusk. Avoid travel southbound into Moab between 3:30 p.m. and 6:30 p.m."


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 15, 2021)

Is there any updated information on construction or opening of the WM Moab resort? Everything I'm seeing is from several months ago.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 16, 2021)

Should I start a new thread about ^^^ this? This thread may not be the best way to ask if anybody knows anything new.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Feb 16, 2021)

FWIW, I think bumping an old thread to trigger updated input is perfect.  I don't see why creating a new thread would be any more successful ... other than using the thread title to clearly "ask for updates."  

By using the old thread ... we can track the rate of progress when we need to revisit this in some future point in time ... ?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 16, 2021)

rhonda said:


> FWIW, I think bumping an old thread to trigger updated input is perfect.  I don't see why creating a new thread would be any more successful ... other than using the thread title to clearly "ask for updates."
> 
> By using the old thread ... we can track the rate of progress when we need to revisit this in some future point in time ... ?



Thanks, Rhonda.  Just wasn't sure whether people would see the old thread and consider it a "new" question.  Although now that I'm living closer to it, I'm really interested in whether there is anything new to report about Moab. 

Dave


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 16, 2021)

I am very interested in hearing about WM Moab progress as well.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 16, 2021)

Moab status copy/pasted from Worldmark's website as of 10/15/2020

Source:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/Geoff-Richards-Owner-Comm.shtml?linkId=102065942

*Portfolio Update*
We know many owners are excited about the addition of Moab to the resort portfolio and we are, too. To allow time for the travel industry to stabilize, we made the difficult decision to postpone the opening of the resort. Rest assured, we are fully committed to the Moab resort and can't wait to share this destination with you.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 16, 2021)

rhonda said:


> Moab status copy/pasted from Worldmark's website as of 10/15/2020



Thanks.  I think I saw that on the WMowners website. It's been four months since they posted it, and I was wondering if there was anything newer to report, or if there was a timeline for what "stabilize" means.  Ever the optimist:  WM resorts are reopening, and I'm hoping construction at Moab is resuming. 

Dave


----------

